# مشاهد فيديو لاطلاق صاروخ متعدد المراحل



## م المصري (29 نوفمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

لمشاهدة عملية اطلاق لصاروخ متعدد المراحل .. اليكم الروابط التالية 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMfQH...related&search

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIzXI-mlJjs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40kTs...related&search
__________________
تم اضافة هذه الروابط في موضوع 
ماذا تريد ان تعرف عن هندسة الصواريخ 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=33975


----------



## جاسر (29 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ...

رهيب .. رهيب .. 

رائعة أخي مقاطع لم أتوقع أرى مثلها 

شكراً لك


----------



## م المصري (30 نوفمبر 2007)

جاسر قال:


> السلام عليكم ...
> 
> رهيب .. رهيب ..
> 
> ...


 
أي خدمة مشرفنا الفاضل ...  

و شكرا علي تشريفك للموضوع بالمرور


----------

